
LibreTaxi – Uber PoC That Works - RomanPushkin
More than a year ago LibreTaxi was at the top of Hacker News. It was pretty raw, laggy, and lacking some nice features. But over this time it was improved, there are tens of thousands users worldwide, app was translated into 20+ languages.<p>It&#x27;s still in its infant stage, but there are passengers and drivers in some areas. It was officially banned in Philippines after getting some traction.<p>Not too much traction in U.S., but I was able to find a ride back home from work in San Francisco. AMA.
======
RomanPushkin
Link to the website: [https://libretaxi.org](https://libretaxi.org)

------
BA4gDY-cqjsEPWn
How is it different from Uber/Lyft?

~~~
RomanPushkin
It's PoC, works through Telegram. The only concept is the same.

